
So You’re Moving to Portland - bretthoerner
https://al3x.net/2015/11/11/portland.html
======
ddp
To the author of this: then it is essential that you and that cashier get
involved in the political process to make sure that your voices are heard.
Others are not going to do it for you. No one wants what is happening in San
Francisco, but it is the inevitable outcome of the money that Silicon Valley
is throwing off. As Portland (like Austin) becomes an increasingly popular
destination for younger workers moving from places where there are no jobs,
this will exert pressure on governments to grow. You must ensure that new
politicians who fill the void are on your side. Because the other side
(political hacks who are owned by some special interest), will step if you do
not. Take some of that effort you put into organizing Strange Loop and use it
to run for office. Five years from now, no one's likely to remember a single
session from St. Louis, but five years in public office can affect real
change.

